# Homeowner's Insurance and Dogs



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a new beginner obedience class start today. There are four dogs (none are puppies): a 20 month old brittany, a Westie around the same and and a slightly younger Sealyhan terrier plus a 1 year old American Staffordshire terrier. I always ask the handlers on the first day what their goals are with their dogs. Sometimes they want to do performance sports, more often they just want to work on things like loose leash and other everydy life manners kinds of things. These folks are mostly about manners and the like, but the woman with the AmStaf told me that she was dropped by her homeowner's insurance because of her dog. The old insurance company told her to bring the dog to obedience training to get her umbrella liability policy reinstated (but since then has taken back that offer). I suggested to her that after she finishes our beginner class that she should at least get a CGC (probably should get CGCA) to help with the insurance issue. I have heard about insurance companies doing this, but have never met anyone to whom it had happened until now.

The other thing about this dog is that the owner says they had him DNA tested and that he came back as 100% Am Staf, but I am not so sure I believe that since he really looks very like a pittie (and is huge). The owner seems very motivated to make things right with training this dog, but has a bit of a pity him streak since she noted he is a rescue and that he was starving and had demodex mange when she got him. I think she has to look at the dog she has now, a huge dog who seems nice enough, but is super powerful and right now is very willing to stare at other dogs.

I am wondering if any of you knows someone who has had issues with insurance because of a dog.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I've heard more than a few folks with "pit bulls" get dropped from their insurance here in New York.

In case you are curious
Duhaime's Law Dictionary
Pit Bull Definition: ... Pit bull was defined as: "Pit bull includes, a pit bull terrier, a Staffordshire bull terrier, an American Staffordshire terrier, an American pit bull terrier, (or) a dog that has an appearance and physical characteristics that are substantially similar to (these) dogs...."


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla, yes I was thinking that the owner of this dog is clinging pretty tightly to the idea that her dog isn't a pit based on that DNA test. And even if we concede that an Am Staf is something different we have to also acknowledge that pits are derived from Am Stafs. It seems to be loaded with semantics.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've never had this issue but a friend of mine had to move out of her home into a nonhoa place. I know my neighborhood does not allow pitbulls due to HOA regulations. Pitbulls who are SD have had a lot of problems entering into different premises due to their breed. I remember in Service dog forum, someone had claimed that they were having problems with their landlord due to her pitbull service dog.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Like spaniels and terriers, Pit bull is a type of dog. More than 1/2 the dogs in my complex are pit types. So familiar with the ordinance term. Newburgh and Poughkeepsie is where the insurance won't cover pits.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I called our house insurance company - they laughed when I said I had a minipoo and was worried that would be a problem with coverage - we're absolutely covered, with or without proof of obedience training.

When I was taking the AKC CGC - the trainers did mention that having passed this exam would allow some people to have their dogs covered on their home insurance that otherwise were excluded. I don't remember which companies, but I found this on google:

https://newsroom.thehartford.com/re...ce-program-to-american-kennel-club-dog-owners

There were also two people taking the course who needed to pass in order to stay in their apartments. One had a Pitt bull, but the other was a lab mix.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

The insurance inspector came out to Inspect our house. He had a list of things he had to take pictures of, any cathedral ceilings, the bathrooms and the dog. Rookie oblingly posed for the shot but really?! I guess just claiming he's a mini poodle is not enough.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

My homeowners insurance wouldn't cover you if you had a pit bull (Am Staff counts), Doberman, Akita, or Rottweiler. They don't care if you have a CGC or not, if you get found out, your policy is dropped. I've heard of some insurance companies actually sending people out to check up on you, though my agent told me he had never done that or heard of anyone with that company doing that either. I had called to ask before I got my first Dane because they're on some insurance companies' lists.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> My homeowners insurance wouldn't cover you if you had a pit bull (Am Staff counts), Doberman, Akita, or Rottweiler. They don't care if you have a CGC or not, if you get found out, your policy is dropped. I've heard of some insurance companies actually sending people out to check up on you, though my agent told me he had never done that or heard of anyone with that company doing that either. I had called to ask before I got my first Dane because they're on some insurance companies' lists.


I have heard this exact thing from my mother in law. I think this is the standard for most states.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> I have heard this exact thing from my mother in law. I think this is the standard for most states.


I think it varies a lot by company. I know this question has come up on the Dane forum multiple times since they are occasionally on banned breed lists.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

These days, I am always amazed that people still have pitbulls as pets. So many problems with liability with these dogs. I love the bully breeds but I would never want one. There are so many other nice dogs to choose from.

Sorry Lily, that wasn't the subject but I had to say it. I don't have much empathy for pitbull owners.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I want your student to succeed, but good luck to her with the insurance companies. I have some sections of flat roof on my house and pay dearly with one of two firms that will cover. My husband and late Scottie were savaged by two American Staffordshire Terriers and we reported it to their homeowner's insurance. (Not sorry!) We paid for our vet and medical bills, but did that...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> These days, I am always amazed that people still have pitbulls as pets. So many problems with liability with these dogs. I love the bully breeds but I would never want one. There are so many other nice dogs to choose from.
> 
> Sorry Lily, that wasn't the subject but I had to say it. I don't have much empathy for pitbull owners.


I'm with you, Dechi.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In the UK, as far as I am aware, damage caused by dogs to your own property, other people's property, or other people is excluded from most, if not all, home insurance policies. Anyone who goes through the process of getting permission to keep a banned breed, including a dog deemed to be a pitbull, is required by law to have liability insurance, but for other breeds I think people are largely unaware of the implications if their dog attacks someone or causes a road accident. Liability is included in pet insurance, and the Dogs Trust charity includes £1,000,000/$1,200,000 of liability insurance as a perkof membership. As the over 60s membership is only £12/$14.50 a year that is a pretty good deal, especially as it is a respected, well run national rescue and welfare organisation.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

APBTs are a banned breed in Australia but Staffies are not. I was born in Stafordshire, but though many SBTs are well mannered, I know they are time bombs, that might or might not go off and you never know when. Many years of breeding for dog/dog aggression have left their mark. I have a cousin who is permanently incapacitated due to a bully attack when she was 3 y/o. I have had too many bad experiences with these breeds and I no longer will allow them near any of my family. No insurance here will cover them.
Eric


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have also heard of insurance companies that have GSDs in their list of non-insurable breeds. We have never been asked about our dogs by our insurance company and I haven't volunteered information about them either.

I do hope my student does well, but I wonder...I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think any dog can be trained but some dogs have certain innate qualities that cannot be trained out. I get mad every time I see an intact male pitbull because there are so many in shelters and these dogs really do have one of the highest aggression records since they were bred for fighting. There is a reason why companies don't insure this breed. Unfortunately most people get these dogs for two reasons 1. Rescue because they are filled with them or 2. They want a protective/ masculine dog. I am not a fan of the pit but I think they can be well trained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow the owner of the dog that started beginners class yesterday had another aspect of rescue feeling for this dog that I think contributes to what happens with the bullies that end up in shelters which was feeling sorry for his history. She made a big deal out of telling me that he had been starved and that he had mange when brought to rescue. I said that the mange was not uncommon in adolescent dogs and that my vet looked at it as a condition of adolescents that was not necessarily unusual (Peeves had a round of it on his muzzle when young). Her reply about my remarks was to carry on about her dog having been immune suppressed because of being starved. I think she was surprised that I didn't offer a shoulder for her to cry on, but I really want her to focus on this dog in the here and now, not to get trapped in his past. 

I think if a person is knowledgeable about them and wants to adopt one that is fine as long as you understand what you are getting yourself into, but I think any time that a person actively lives a life of feeling sorry for a dog they have rescued (of any type) then there is a risk of making excuses for the dog because of its back story. This feels like a recipe for problems. I don't think any dog should be excused of bad behavior with a response of something like "but he was starved by his first owner or she was beaten by her old people." I think this applies equally if the dog is a chihuahua or a cane corso.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> snow the owner of the dog that started beginners class yesterday had another aspect of rescue feeling for this dog that I think contributes to what happens with the bullies that end up in shelters which was feeling sorry for his history. She made a big deal out of telling me that he had been starved and that he had mange when brought to rescue. I said that the mange was not uncommon in adolescent dogs and that my vet looked at it as a condition of adolescents that was not necessarily unusual (Peeves had a round of it on his muzzle when young). Her reply about my remarks was to carry on about her dog having been immune suppressed because of being starved. I think she was surprised that I didn't offer a shoulder for her to cry on, but I really want her to focus on this dog in the here and now, not to get trapped in his past.
> 
> I think if a person is knowledgeable about them and wants to adopt one that is fine as long as you understand what you are getting yourself into, but I think any time that a person actively lives a life of feeling sorry for a dog they have rescued (of any type) then there is a risk of making excuses for the dog because of its back story. This feels like a recipe for problems. I don't think any dog should be excused of bad behavior with a response of something like "but he was starved by his first owner or she was beaten by her old people." I think this applies equally if the dog is a chihuahua or a cane corso.


Now that you mention this - yes, many people who I've met with bully breeds behave like this.


----------



## Zirallan (Jun 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I have close family in the insurance industry and felt it worth resurrecting.

Some home insurance companies will drop you for owning most large breed dogs. Pits (or anything that might be mistaken for one), boxers, GSDs, any kind of mastiff, rottweilers, dobes, chows, danes, probably some that I'm forgetting, and any mix thereof.

What's really important to note is that if you have a theft or a fire or other kind of incident that your insurance would normally cover and they find that you have a prohibited breed, they can actually drop you and refuse to cover you for the incident because you were in breech of contract. Please, people, it pays to be safe and check your policies to make sure that your breeds are covered by your particular insurance company and if there is any stipulation for them to be covered, like passing obedience classes.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Back in 2009, Camp Pendleton banned pit bulls, Rottweilers and wolf hybrids from base housing. If the dogs had already been in housing prior to that date they could remain, if they earned CGCs. This was not an issue of insurance, but it did involve housing and breed bans. At the time I was volunteering at a nearby dog obedience yard. The owner was a former Marine and she offered CGC classes at special, very low discount prices to military families who wanted to work to keep their dogs. There were about 220 dogs that met the requirements to be taking the CGC class (already housed on base and of the listed banned breeds). We got about 150 of the dogs. Many of them were unneutered males. First thing we suggested, especially with the breeds in question, was neutering. Remember that all these dogs lived with children. Some of the dogs were well socialized and passed the CGC test easily after taking the class. Some of the dogs already had aggression problems and the trainers worked with them privately (at no extra cost). Often times the dog obeyed the husband, but not the wife. The trainers would work with the wives and dogs... while explaining to the husbands that the wives absolutely needed to be able to handle the dogs especially with the husbands deploying. Most of these couples were pretty successful. There were a few dogs that did not belong near children. They were unable to pass their CGCs and were not allowed to continue to live in housing. The really sad cases were the dogs that were sweet, just needed some work, but the owners were not willing to show up once a week, or to commit time to keeping their family member. These dogs were sent to shelters, if not euthanized straight out by their owners. Fortunately there no wolf hybrids involved.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I recently added a second home I own with my siblings to our insurance (USAA, which is fabulous if you can get it). The only dog-related question on the application was whether any dogs on the premises had ever bitten a person, or something to that effect.


----------



## Zirallan (Jun 30, 2017)

Charmed said:


> The really sad cases were the dogs that were sweet, just needed some work, but the owners were not willing to show up once a week, or to commit time to keeping their family member. These dogs were sent to shelters, if not euthanized straight out by their owners. Fortunately there no wolf hybrids involved.



That's something I will never understand. My dogs are part of who I am and I will do whatever it takes to keep them so long as I can take care of them adequately. I've owned pit bulls (though probably won't again due to the increasing bans against them) and aside from poodles my great love in dogs are chows who can also be pretty aggressive if not bred well and raised right. However, my goal is always that any member of the family can handle the dog. Chows are not a breed that is willing to please and always need to know what's in it for them and they'll more or less laugh in your face if they don't respect you. All it really takes though (with any breed, in my opinion) is a bit of effort and respect for the dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sadly a lot of people treat their animal companions as possessions more than living things to be respected and therefore it is easy to see them as disposable.


----------

